# Hearing Rumors That FurFright is No More



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2013)

Apparently it was prematurely leaked through a somewhat dramatic journal that FurFright 2014 will not be a real thing. 

Now it's nothing but hearsay at this point. Apparently confirmed by 2 separate staff members to one JTTigerClaw--author and artist of Fletcher Apts (which has since gone un-updated for quite some time). The supposed journal has been pulled on the grounds that it wasn't exactly a professional way to break the news, and because it hadn't been made official anywhere else. 

But again--all through the rosebush. Normally I don't do idle gossip, but this pertains to my interests  But I'd chance it to see if there wasn't someone here who at least had heard something or perhaps  had gotten word of their own. 

If so--what a rotten thing. It was the one con I wanted to try and attend out of state. Always came off to me as decently--yanno. Decent. 

Who know maybe this'll all be some nasty rumor.

From the Website: 



> It is with a heavy heart that we must inform everyone of the following:
> 
> We had every intention of keeping FurFright going for years to come. At this year's Closing Ceremonies we dispelled unfounded rumors and told you we'd be back in 2014 and beyond. That was always our intent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aetius (Dec 1, 2013)

Shit, that would be a major bummer if it was done away with.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 1, 2013)

Lets hope this isnt true, I've always wanted to go at least one year.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm going to hope it's not true...FF'13 was my first ever fur con and I loved it, and I also loved that it's only an hour drive to get there. It's the closest furry con to me, all the others are much further.


----------



## Darth Aislin (Dec 1, 2013)

Well that's awful. I had always hoped I'd be able to go some year soon.

Here's to it just being a rumor, or a troll journal. xD


----------



## Nashida (Dec 1, 2013)

Email received moments ago said:
			
		

> It is with a heavy heart that we must inform everyone of the following:  We had every intention of keeping FurFright going for years to come. At this yearâ€™s Closing  Ceremonies we dispelled unfounded rumors and told you we'd be back in  2014 and beyond. That was always our intent.  Since that time the Con  Chairs have experienced a devastating turn of events in their  personal/family life, making it impossible for the convention to  continue. All our time, energy, and resources need to be spent healing  and coping with the challenges we face. So due to circumstances beyond  our control, FurFright has come to an end. 2013 was our final year.  It's impossible to find the words to sum up 11 years of this labor of  love. All we can say is "Thank You". Your friendship, generosity, and  support created this con and made it happen year after year. Whether you  were staff or an attendee, when you walked through the doors of  FurFright you were always among friends.  In addition to our attendee friends, boundless credit goes to our Staff.  They used their hard-earned money and vacation time to travel to a  hotel where they spent 15 hours (or more) a day working so we could all  have a good time. We are a band of brothers and sisters, and I can't  think of a finer group of people to work beside. You will always have  our love and gratitude.  The final person to recognize and thank is our Con Chair K'gra Leopard.  The con would never have begun or continued without her. The work she  did behind the scenes and in the Dealers' Dungeon was staggering. She  did more than anyone to make FurFright happen, and the success of our  event is a testament to her dedication and skill.  There are a lot of conventions out there, and we know you'll all move on  to other events and have a great time. We're not naive enough to think  FurFright has changed the community, or will be remembered or missed.  The only thing that remains is knowing in our hearts we started this con  for the right reasons. It was to bring our friends together and make  them happy. It was to help animals and people in need. It was to give  something back to a community that has given us a place we belong. There  was more sweat, tears, and sleepless nights put into FurFright than  anyone will ever know. There were times it hurt, and times it took a  toll on our health and personal lives. But we kept it going as long as  we could. For you.  If just one person remembers FurFright with fondness. If it helped just  one person smile and know they were loved and belonged. If it helped  save or honor just one War Dog and the Soldiers they protect. If it  helped just one abandoned animal find a loving home. If it helped just  one child in a hospital bed feel a little less sad or frightened. If  just one person found their soulmate at this con, and now has someone to  grow old with...  ...it was worth it.  Peace, love, and happiness to you, dear friends.  FurFright Board of Directors  On the final day of FurFright (October 27, 2013), the United States  Military dedicated the very first National War Dogs Monument at Lackland  Air Force Base in San Antonio, Texas.  For 38 years Veterans and Soldiers have been fighting to protect, honor,  and remember the Military Working Dogs who serve beside them--who risk  and sacrifice every bit as much, and who have saved countless lives.  The United States War Dogs Association sent us a replica statue of the  monument with the following inscription:  FurFright, Inc. Thank you for the many years of support for Military Working Dogs and  their Handlers. Your efforts have made a dream become a reality. Ron Aiello, President USWDA - 2013



*plays taps*


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nashida said:


> *plays taps*


Rip spooky furry convention


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 2, 2013)

Well that fuckin sucks.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nashida said:


> *plays taps*



It's like you read my mind


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 2, 2013)

And if this can happen to an established Furry convention, it could spread to others, as well.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Dec 2, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> And if this can happen to an established Furry convention, it could spread to others, as well.



:/ What that different conchairs will have family/personal issues that come before planning furcons? 

That's just life. Not some disease.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, now there's talk that the name is dead, but there will still be a New England fur con in that same area. It will just have a different name, and many of the original staff have signed on for 2014.

FurFright is dead, yes. _________ Con rises from the ashes.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 2, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> :/ What that different conchairs will have family/personal issues that come before planning furcons?
> 
> That's just life. Not some disease.



Sure, but it can't happen to every single person at once. At least there should be a "string of succession" if the conchair finds himself incapacitated and a lieutenant can be chosen. Eventually, if a convention lasts long enough, the con chair will need a replacement (we're all mortal, after all).  It's like when I was a kid asking if enough substitute teachers were sick that classes would be cancelled.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sure, but it can't happen to every single person at once. At least there should be a "string of succession" if the conchair finds himself incapacitated and a lieutenant can be chosen. Eventually, if a convention lasts long enough, the con chair will need a replacement (we're all mortal, after all).  It's like when I was a kid asking if enough substitute teachers were sick that classes would be cancelled.



I don't think you understand this since many conchairs volunteer their time they can't run a con forever it can only go so many years. Most people have lives you know.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 4, 2013)

On the official site: http://www.furfright.org/


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2013)

Inari85 said:


> On the official site: http://www.furfright.org/



And here it is. The final confirmation. 
Sad day.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think that people need to see that most cons come into existence because of the
driving force of one or several people. When that Person or persons decide to move 
on or "Not Do it Anymore" often the con dies right there. I know this all too well 
Having helped create a con and worked it for many years. After one rather trying and
hard year and con we sat in the room looking at each other and we had several things
to decide and we needed to find a bigger place and that meant a huge output of money
and the Hilton was a money grubbing evil place to have a con at and we knew that it
would be a tremendous undertaking to do it. So we just said. "We had a good run. And
that was the end of our con! Now years later the group of us are again promoting a 
Smaller Adult con and we are enjoying it.

However if our con chair decides to say "Fk it" and leave the con would belly up in an instant!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 9, 2013)

This is one con I always wanted to go to, but could not ever make it.

I really hope what I been hearing is true.
That some of the same staff, and maybe new people will come back to bring the theme of the con back. 
Tho as a new con with new name.  Is there any actual confirmation to this?


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 9, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Sure, but it can't happen to every single person at once. At least there should be a "string of succession" if the conchair finds himself incapacitated and a lieutenant can be chosen. Eventually, if a convention lasts long enough, the con chair will need a replacement (we're all mortal, after all).  It's like when I was a kid asking if enough substitute teachers were sick that classes would be cancelled.



Wow.


----------



## Hanklerfishy (Dec 11, 2013)

I always wanted to go to this 'con.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 12, 2013)

My hope is that there will be a con that is like FurFright that will take its place. I liked the idea of a Halloween furry themed con.


----------



## Kodyax (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's hoping another will take it's place. I enjoyed going to Fur Fright.


----------



## Kodyax (May 24, 2014)

OK, for those that may not know there is a replacement for Fur Fright: https://furpocalypse.org/ I will be there.


----------



## Pyroar (Jul 30, 2014)

Sad to hear that FurFright is over, but at least there's another con to take its place!


----------

